

CISPA: Where’s The Outrage And The Anger That We Saw With SOPA? - nullsub
http://www.fortytwotimes.com/2661/cispa-wheres-the-outrage-and-the-anger-that-we-saw-with-sopa/

======
nullsub
tl;dr

"So if there was all this corporate rage over SOPA and PIPA why aren’t we
seeing the same type of reaction when it comes to CISPA?

The short answer to this is because it doesn’t really change the way that they
do business with the government and law enforcement agencies already, and
contrary to what you would think companies like Facebook and Microsoft support
CISPA.

It is important to realize that unless any requests for a person’s private
information comes are part of a CISPA cybersecurity request companies aren’t
‘forced’ to share that information; but under CISPA when they do share that
information they can no longer face any legal actions from anyone."

